# BUG REPORT: L283: playback problem/lost recording - Error Code: 04



## UpOnTheMountain (Mar 24, 2002)

Medium recorded 12/12 from 010-01
gives:
'|0| A prblem was encountered when opening the files for this DVR event.
Please note the Error Code: 04'


ARe-boot (pressing and holding power) did not correct.

Also had problem after software update with 'black screen' - no audio or video.
Re-boot did fix this.

Anyone else have the Error Code: 04 ?


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

I haven't seen this problem with L2.83 (or before for that matter).


----------



## UpOnTheMountain (Mar 24, 2002)

This is the first time I've ever seen an 'Error Code' on my 942.  

So I'm hoping it isn't a bug, but just an anomoly.

Anybody know what to do with it?


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

I've been trying to do some checking on this, but I don't have any real answers yet. Errors 07 and 04 indicate that the file is corrupted in some way, but it should play back (mostly, anyway). There seems to have been an increase in these errors lately and "it's being looked at".


----------



## UpOnTheMountain (Mar 24, 2002)

Thanks Mike.
Should I go ahead and delete this event?

I'm really hoping to watch it some how.


----------



## gdarwin (Jan 31, 2005)

Try pulling the plug to reset. If that does not work leave both tuners off for the night. They will come back after either of these.... Then you wonder which one will mess up next.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

I'd save it for now. Someone on the other thread about 07 errors said that sometimes after you record and delete other events, the ones that won't play sometimes become playable.


----------



## dathead2 (May 17, 2005)

Mike Johnson said:


> I'd save it for now. Someone on the other thread about 07 errors said that sometimes after you record and delete other events, the ones that won't play sometimes become playable.


that was me (or maybe somebody else also), but i have
had this workaround fix 07's many times now.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I had both error code 07 and 04 and even after a reboot the information for that event said the same thing about being corrupted and it couldn't be played. I hit start and it played anyway . I have seen a definate increase in these error codes since L 283 .


----------



## UpOnTheMountain (Mar 24, 2002)

So far no joy. I guess this one is too corrupt to play. 

It looks like there may be slightly higher potential for this problem now though?

So far ... I have not had any more.

Makes me wonder if it is a local ota reception problem, where some threshold signal event occurs. ... aka.. the signal goes low at the wrong time, so the show header becomes corrupt?

anyways ... I guess I'm going to delete after all.


----------



## AdamGott (Nov 30, 2005)

I had this problem immediately following the upgrade on material that was previously recorded on my unit. I deleted all of the old stuff that wouldn't work and have not yet seen a repeat of it so I assumed, although I don't know if it was correct, that it was a problem with material recorded on the old software revision?


----------



## rfowkes (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm getting 04 error codes (and even one 03 code) but no 07's. Sometimes the show is totally unwatchable (Play = nothing) and at least once, playing a program resulted in a different show playing. Weird. No OTA stuff, all off the birds.


----------



## fdelin (Nov 14, 2005)

I just got my first 07 error tonight. I have the 283 update as well.


----------

